# SOPA/PIPA Internet Protests Go Viral, Hit Home



## qubit (Jan 19, 2012)

The protests to the widely condemned SOPA & PIPA "antipiracy" censorship bills have been a resounding success. They have gone viral with many, many websites blacking out and putting up protest pages, with big players taking part such as Wikipedia, Google, EFF, Reddit, Craigslist, Techdirt (greyed out) and many more taking part. Unsurprisingly, the bills' backers have not shown any sign of backing down (yet) but were prompted to make statements "wondering what all the fuss is about" to play down the damage done to their play for power, since they have recently made changes to them, such as removing the DNS blocking provisions - for now. Recording Industry Association of America (RIAA) senior vice president of communications Jonathan Lamy called the protests 'stunts': _"It's a dangerous and troubling development when the platforms that serve as gateways to information intentionally skew the facts to incite their users and arm them with misinformation. It's time for the stunts to end and those who claim to care about rogue website theft to back up their rhetoric and work with us on meaningful solutions."_ This is the same RIAA that sued their own customers with extortionate "settlement" letters remember.



 

 




The US Chamber of Commerce has also been a vocal supporter of these bills. Their chief counsel on intellectual property, Steve Tapp thought that the shutdown was strange: _"The PROTECT IP Act and SOPA have been modified by their sponsors to address concerns by removing entirely the provision that would have required blocking of criminal sites. Strangely, those who demanded that change are now shutting themselves down, although it is not clear why they are still protesting after they got what they wanted."_

So, these people and others like them are clueless over what kind of total control this gives corporate copyright holders over the internet and the kind of damage that it will cause? Sure. Not a massive power grab or anything, then.

If these bills are allowed to pass, then sites across the internet universe are all at risk of being summarily shut down without any warning over mere allegations of copyright infringement. For example, a site like TechPowerUp could be shut down in an instant over mere allegations that a forum member had made a copyright violating post. These are the actions of a totalitarian state, not a democracy and must be stopped dead.

The Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) is of course also doing its bit to fight these bills and have posted about it here. Along with information (pdf) about the perils of the bills, they have also linked to a couple of protest sites for people to sign, one run by themselves. For Americans: http://blacklist.eff.org and one for non-Americans: http://americancensorship.org/modal/state-dept-petition/index.html

Finally, http://www.techdirt.com as usual, has extensive coverage of this issue, often from angles one may not have thought of. Well worth bookmarking. PCWorld are also covering this extensively and have an index page of articles here.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## reverze (Jan 19, 2012)

At what point can we call it what it is......facism


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 19, 2012)

I hope this "SOAP opera" ends soon with the final results in our favor. But for now, all we can do is keep spreading the word I guess.


----------



## amd/atifiend (Jan 19, 2012)

reverze said:


> At what point can we call it what it is......facism



when we start burning books


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah well unless face book , ebay and youtube join in this it will not get any real recognition . Youtube will be the first one to go off line once this passes the house and senate !


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jan 19, 2012)

The only 'misinformation' I see is the excrement spewing from the shit stained cum holes these people call their mouths. 

The people who wrote and support this bill should be sterilized.

Let's remove free information! That way we can all be mindless sheep!

Fucking fascists.


----------



## HTC (Jan 19, 2012)

Here in Portugal they're trying to pass a bill regarding "multimedia HDDs" and it will affect anything that has storage in it such as MP3s, cameras, printers, phones and, most of all, HDDs.

If it passes, HDD's price will have a small increase of 0.02€ per GB up to 1TB and 0.025€ per GB for more the 1TB.

- If a 1TB HDD costs 100€ now, it will cost 120.48€.
- If a 2TB HDD costs 200€ now, it will cost 251.2€.
- If a 3TB HDD costs 300€ now, it will cost 376,8€.

Current HDD prices were made up for this example, ofc.


Dunno specifics on other devices increases.

EDIT

Here's a translated article: http://translate.google.com/transla...011641#ixzz1jq1qp46G&sl=pt&tl=en&hl=&ie=UTF-8


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> The only 'misinformation' I see is the excrement spewing from the shit stained cum holes these people call their mouths.
> 
> The people who wrote and support this bill should be sterilized.
> 
> ...



Umm did you expect any thing different from the suite dummies we elect as the peoples representatives ? REALLY ? Freedom is NOT FREE ! You have to fight for it . We the people can shut the entire internet DOWN yet if this passes the first thing to go will be YouTube ( I bet you any thing ! ) second will be every thing else and just look who is at the center of this PEOPLE LOOK !!! It is HOLLYWOOD ! All them scumbags you drool over at the theaters EVERY WEEK ! Maybe you should boycott the MOVIE INDUSTRY BY NOT GOING TO WATCH THERE CRAPPY ASS REMAKES AND STALE MOVIES ?! Think about it we are the People WE have more power UNITED then we can ever imagine !


----------



## Undead46 (Jan 19, 2012)

John Cornyn already announced he's backed away from supporting the bill, so I'll be the smarter person and decide not to participate in spamming my senators.

I do not support nor oppose this bill, in case you were wondering.


----------



## qubit (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> Umm did you expect any thing different from the suite dummies we elect as the peoples representatives ? REALLY ? Freedom is NOT FREE ! You have to fight for it . We the people can shut the entire internet DOWN yet if this passes the first thing to go will be YouTube ( I bet you any thing ! ) second will be every thing else and just look who is at the center of this PEOPLE LOOK !!! It is HOLLYWOOD ! All them scumbags you drool over at the theaters EVERY WEEK ! *Maybe you should boycott the MOVIE INDUSTRY BY NOT GOING TO WATCH THERE CRAPPY ASS REMAKES AND STALE MOVIES ?!* Think about it we are the People WE have more power UNITED then we can ever imagine !



Well said, trick. As far as boycotting the movies. I don't exactly boycott them, but I'm also not as enthusiastic as I once was and don't bother going unless it's a film I'm especially interested in and my friends want to see too. It really sticks in my throat to pay the extortionate prices in the cinema and then sit through that condescending f*cking 'antipiracy' message before every movie. 



Undead46 said:


> I do not support nor oppose this bill, in case you were wondering.



How can you be indifferent to something as controversial as this?


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Undead46 said:


> John Cornyn already announced he's backed away from supporting the bill, so I'll be the smarter person and decide not to participate in spamming my senators.
> 
> I do not support nor oppose this bill, in case you were wondering.



Any bill that takes away freedoms is one bill I will NEVER support ! This is America we have a constitution ( In case you did not know ) this is a binding contract and pledge to the PEOPLE OF AMERICA ! Not just some piece of paper that they can use to wipe the stinky asses on ! It Gives instructions to the Government as to how it has to treat each American it spells out the RIGHTS of EACH AND EVERY AMERICAN ! All Hollywood wants to do is destroy this all congress wants is cash from Hollywood and the movie industry for supper packs and campaign money so they can get reelected ! They take lobbyists money to pass bills for fuck sake ! I wounder just how much cash these assholes are getting to pass this crap !


----------



## Undead46 (Jan 19, 2012)

qubit said:


> Well said, trick. As far as boycotting the movies. I don't exactly boycott them, but I'm also not as enthusiastic as I once was and don't bother going unless it's a film I'm especially interested in and my friends want to see too. It really sticks in my throat to pay the extortionate prices in the cinema and then sit through that condescending f*cking 'antipiracy' message before every movie.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be indifferent to something as controversial as this?



1) It does not personally benefit me, so I do not support it.
2) This does not invade my privacy no more than what's already going on, so I could care less. Not to mention I don't care about privacy unless it's information released to the public.

There is definitely such thing as neutral.


----------



## qubit (Jan 19, 2012)

Undead46 said:


> 1) It does not personally benefit me, so I do not support it.
> 2) This does not invade my privacy no more than what's already going on, so I could care less. Not to mention I don't care about privacy unless it's information released to the public.
> 
> There is definitely such thing as neutral.



Ok, I don't really agree, but thanks for explaining your side of it so nicely.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Undead46 said:


> 1) It does not personally benefit me, so I do not support it.
> 2) This does not invade my privacy no more than what's already going on, so I could care less. Not to mention I don't care about privacy unless it's information released to the public.
> 
> There is definitely such thing as neutral.



WOW JUST WOW ! So you could careless what rights and freedoms are taken from ANY American as long as yours are not being taken ? Do you like YouTube ? ebay ? Face book ? So how would you like it if they were no longer there any more ? How about twitter ? You like that ? What if they just closed it down ? I mean with these bills they will have the power to just that and you know what they will and they will do it with out even asking YOU ! Ignorance is bliss till it hits HOME !

P.S. I haven't been to a movie in 10 years ! FUCK THEM !


----------



## Undead46 (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> WOW JUST WOW ! So you could careless what rights and freedoms are taken from ANY American as long as yours are not being taken ? Do you like YouTube ? ebay ? Face book ? So how would you like it if they were no longer there any more ? How about twitter ? You like that ? What if they just closed it down ? I mean with these bills they will have the power to just that and you know what they will and they will do it with out even asking YOU ! Ignorance is bliss till it hits HOME !



You're over-exaggerating if you think those sites will disappear if this bill is passed.
Not to mention Facebook serves as valuable personal information for the government.

Their target is illegal content/torrents, not social networks.

But like I said, it really doesn't matter what my opinion is, because my State Senator opposes it.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Undead46 said:


> You're over-exaggerating if you think those sites will disappear if this bill is passed.
> Not to mention Facebook serves as valuable personal information for the government.
> 
> Their target is illegal content/torrents, not social networks.



Yeah you keep on thinking this . See they have some sheeple NOT THIS GUY THOUGH !
See you give an inch they will take it and they will keep taking it ! You just do not get it and that is the sad thing about Americans today ! We have become dependent and complacent on the Government and think every thing they do is just fine ! Good by America we had a nice run .

Just take a look over here if you love America . http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cause/320318541335547


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2012)

Undead46 said:


> 1) It does not personally benefit me, so I do not support it.
> 2) This does not invade my privacy no more than what's already going on, so I could care less. Not to mention I don't care about privacy unless it's information released to the public.
> 
> There is definitely such thing as neutral.



How do you know what it will or wont do. This bill is a precedent bill if this one passes you can expect more and more legislature to follow that pushes the envelope more and more. 



Undead46 said:


> You're over-exaggerating if you think those sites will disappear if this bill is passed.
> Not to mention Facebook serves as valuable personal information for the government.
> 
> Their target is illegal content/torrents, not social networks.
> ...



He should overexaggerate it. The entire bill is stupid. All it is going to do is drive prices up of many items and cause people to be angry. Your senator opposes it becuase giving the government more control is very anti-republican.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

cdawall said:


> How do you know what it will or wont do. This bill is a precedent bill if this one passes you can expect more and more legislature to follow that pushes the envelope more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> He should overexaggerate it. The entire bill is stupid. All it is going to do is drive prices up of many items and cause people to be angry. Your senator opposes it becuase giving the government more control is very anti-republican.



Thank the Lord ABOVE some people get it !


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 19, 2012)

SOPA will put small town ISPs(like the one I work for) out of business, we simply don't have the man power to check on exactly what everyone is doing/viewing, let alone every bit of content on our servers. It'd be a downright hassle and honestly nothing good can come from this bill.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> SOPA will put small town ISPs(like the one I work for) out of business, we simply don't have the man power to check on exactly what everyone is doing/viewing, let alone every bit of content on our servers. It'd be a downright hassle and honestly nothing good can come from this bill.



Well the only good thing is if it fails . I hope to GOD it does . Hollywood needs to get out of our lives ! I just wonder if this passes how the people will treat Hollywood ! After all they are the ones behind this !


----------



## Steevo (Jan 19, 2012)

Undead46 said:


> You're over-exaggerating if you think those sites will disappear if this bill is passed.
> Not to mention Facebook serves as valuable personal information for the government.
> 
> Their target is illegal content/torrents, not social networks.
> ...



You first have to look at the history surrounding your every day devices and the lawsuits that happened over them.


VCR's almost didn't make it, it was a supreme court ruling that was 1 vote away from having them become illegal until they could prevent home users from recording any media. That would have set technology back 10 years. 

MP3 players? Same things.

DVD's? Same things.

Blu-ray, audio streaming, DRM....




I had a video on youtube of my children removed as it was supposedly "in violation" by sharing a song that was under copyright. The copyright holders get to blanket any videos that contain a partial audio track recorded as a unintended background on any video clips as in violation, and thus will be removed, and you have to prove that you were NOT in violation. 



That is guilty until proven innocent. 


Lets apply the same precedent to anything. 


I think you use drugs, and sell them. So we will break down your door in a police raid in full riot gear using tear gas on your family and arrest you, go through your whole house, confiscate your money, accounts, assets. And you have to prove you are innocent. 


How does that sound? This is the type of "authority" they have already been given, and they want more freedom to shut you down if you make their nose tickle, ear itch, or otherwise. Is this what you want? They have a track record of making their own laws, and enforcing them the way they see fit in a guilty till proven innocent way.

It took three hours of digging through the rights bills to get my video back going again, and the rules were clear. 

1) The music was a unintended background that was played in a public place by a authorized public broadcaster (Joes Crab Shack)

2) The room was larger than 12 X 15 (or some odd shit like that)

3) I never focused the camera on the speakers for the sole purpose of making a illegal recording of the publicly broadcasted content, be it for personal use or public use at any time after.


Basically shit rules made up so they can try and blanket wrap and then rape you.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Undead46 said:


> You're over-exaggerating if you think those sites will disappear if this bill is passed.
> Not to mention Facebook serves as valuable personal information for the government.
> 
> Their target is illegal content/torrents, not social networks.
> ...



So where is it you draw the line ? When the Government reads your Emails ? How about when they screen your emails ? When the government taps into your phone calls ? Or your mail ? Just how much are you willing to sacrifice before you step up ? I just don't get it . If they take ONE constitutional RIGHT away from me THEY HAVE VIOLATED ME !!!! And yes this is what they will do . Next is P2P they will take the entire net work DOWN ! Think NOT ? Think again ! 
How about when the government puts a tracking device on your car ? They can NOW DO THIS WITH OUT YOU EVEN KNOWING ABOUT IT !!!!!! They can listen into your PHONE CALLS WITH OUT A COURT ORDER !!!! There are many more things YOU do not have a clue about that the GOVERNMENT Can do ! They are taking rights away from people faster than we the people can keep up . So just what will make you take a stand ? What will it take ? When the government comes into your home and takes your kids ? Well Guess what they can do this too !!! And what is even more frightening is they can do this with out so much as a reason ! YOU FOOLS !!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 19, 2012)

Testify Trickson!


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Testify Trickson!



Look I may not know shit about computers and I get called out on things like that all the time here . Do not fuck with me on this government shit ! I will tear you a new one !


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 19, 2012)

ooooh!


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

WOO ,  Hallelujah , HOLLY SHIT Where's the Tylenol !


----------



## etayorius (Jan 19, 2012)

Fuuuuuuuu sopa pipa & acta!


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 19, 2012)

OMFG this comment section resembles youtube's comment section, pathetic arguing --_--


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> OMFG this comment section resembles youtube's comment section, pathetic arguing --_--



What is Pathetic is people just do not get involved more with what the government is doing NOT TILL it hit HOME . Now that it is hitting home things are starting to stir .


----------



## Undead46 (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> What is Pathetic is people just do not get involved more with what the government is doing NOT TILL it hit HOME . Now that it is hitting home things are starting to stir .



Just because you're clicking a button doesn't mean you're getting involved with the government.
When was the last time you actually voted for something in your state?
November 8th, Texas Amendments here. That's participating...

And you claim I had no idea the government already monitors my phone calls, but that's common sense after the 9/11 attacks, specifically the Patriot Act that Bush signed.... I actually know quite a bit, and I'm not scared of SOPA.

And how come you're not protesting the Patriot Act?


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 19, 2012)

Undead46 said:


> Just because you're clicking a button doesn't mean you're getting involved with the government.



Just because you're not clicking a button doesn't mean the government won't be getting involved with you.



Undead46 said:


> When was the last time you actually voted for something in your state?
> 
> November 8th, Texas Amendments here. That's participating...



Since when did "participation" have to be restricted to voting?

That's like saying destroying the Berlin Wall by the Germans themselves isn't "participation" simply because they didn't "vote" to destroy the Wall beforehand.




Undead46 said:


> I actually know quite a bit, and I'm not scared of SOPA.



WTF? So you're now implying that to go against SOPA means there should be "fear" in you beforehand? You mean, you can't go against something if you don't fear that something itself?


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Just because you're not clicking a button doesn't mean the government won't be getting involved with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could not have said it better myself THANK YOU !!! I am against this crap I am against BIG GOVERNMENT Against them taking away my rights ! Yes This is an infringement on my rights !


----------



## Undead46 (Jan 19, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Since when did "participation" have to be restricted to voting?
> 
> That's like saying destroying the Berlin Wall by the Germans themselves isn't "participation" simply because they didn't "vote" to destroy the Wall beforehand.



Dude, that's a fail analogy because the Berlin Wall was torn down from an uprising, and unless you physically participated in tearing it down, just being a citizen doesn't make you apart of the cause.
And I admit that I was being an extremist when I said voting is participating, but 99% of the internet didn't know of SOPA until it already reached the House, so to say you had participated is ignorant, because it's out of your hands and into your representatives.



entropy13 said:


> WTF? So you're now implying that to go against SOPA means there should be "fear" in you beforehand? You mean, you can't go against something if you don't fear that something itself?


All I was implying was *ME*, personally, am not going to be afraid of the government just because it passes, if it passes.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 19, 2012)

@entropy13: lol getting worked up here eh? maybe you can join the discussion on the current ongoing impeachment trial of the Chief Justice in our country in TPC (oh wait, you hate TPC now, my bad hehe)


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 19, 2012)

Undead46 said:


> Dude, that's a fail analogy because the Berlin Wall was torn down from an uprising, and unless you physically participated in tearing it down, just being a citizen doesn't make you apart of the cause.



Dude, that's a fail interpretation from what I've just said, dude.




Undead46 said:


> All I was implying was *ME*, personally, am not going to be afraid of the government just because it passes, if it passes.



Which is not even being disputed by anyone, anywhere anyway. "Being afraid" and "fear" isn't even being talked about here. Specifically, "personal fear", but rather the "fear" that a neutral and free internet would no longer be neutral and free. Not necessarily that they are "fearful" of themselves.




ViperXTR said:


> @entropy13: lol getting worked up here eh? maybe you can join the discussion on the current ongoing impeachment trial of the Chief Justice in our country in TPC (oh wait, you hate TPC now, my bad hehe)




We're better off to have had that "suspicious briefcase" be a real bomb so that all the senators die, as well as Corona, the SC bldg, House of Representatives, etc. Back to zero, so to speak. Nothing would really change since all Philippine politics are just "democracy among elites" ever since the US took over in 1899.


----------



## Undead46 (Jan 19, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Which is not even being disputed by anyone, anywhere anyway. "Being afraid" and "fear" isn't even being talked about here. Specifically, "personal fear", but rather the "fear" that a neutral and free internet would no longer be neutral and free. Not necessarily that they are "fearful" of themselves.



And you're under the assumption that you're no longer going to have freedom if this passes.
That's called fascism.

I don't even know why you're arguing with me. You're allowed to your opinions and views and I'm allowed to mine.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm more worried about this. "Obama Signs NDAA" http://www.unelected.org/goodbye-bill-of-rights-obama-signs-ndaa


----------



## F2K (Jan 19, 2012)

Check this out 
http://www.dailytech.com/Obama+Admi...+Author+Caught+Stealing+Work/article23783.htm


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 19, 2012)

F2K said:


> Check this out
> http://www.dailytech.com/Obama+Admi...+Author+Caught+Stealing+Work/article23783.htm



Nice. Even the author doesn't realise the impact this law will have.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 19, 2012)

Undead46 said:


> And you're under the assumption that you're no longer going to have freedom if this passes.



No, I'm under the assumption that THE INTERNET would no longer have that "freedom". Why do you keep on putting things on a personal level anyway? Does freedom only work in an "individual level" now?


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 19, 2012)

HTC said:


> Here in Portugal they're trying to pass a bill regarding "multimedia HDDs" and it will affect anything that has storage in it such as MP3s, cameras, printers, phones and, most of all, HDDs.
> 
> If it passes, HDD's price will have a small increase of 0.02€ per GB up to 1TB and 0.025€ per GB for more the 1TB.
> 
> ...


What saddens me is that this will go trough and there is nothing we can do about it.  But that's the nature of this country, pay taxes for every friggin' s**t. :shadedshu

EDIT: But hey, since I'm paying a tax that is made to cover for lost revenue due to piracy (which I already do when I buy CD/songs/etc...), that will just mean I will stop buying everything and just DL it. After all, I already paid for it.

EDIT 2: The sooner newegg starts shipping to Europe, the better. They have a whole country waiting to be able to buy.


----------



## ice_v (Jan 19, 2012)

Hate to bring politics in the discussion, but could the president *theoretically* end all these bills (SOPA ACTA PIPA) or at least make them stall under his presidency if he would only wanted too?


----------



## qubit (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm impressed, www.wired.com are still holding their protest and have the front page censored right now.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 19, 2012)

ice_v said:


> Hate to bring politics in the discussion, but could the president *theoretically* end all these bills (SOPA ACTA PIPA) or at least make them stall under his presidency if he would only wanted too?



He can veto it, but if both the House of Representatives and the Senate manage to override the veto through a two-thirds vote for each chambers, then the bill still becomes law.


----------



## ice_v (Jan 19, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> He can veto it, but if both the House of Representatives and the Senate manage to override the veto through a two-thirds vote for each chambers, then the bill still becomes law.




Thanks I was kinda hoping this guy would have the power to go against the bills in case he would be elected president...


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> WOW JUST WOW ! So you could careless what rights and freedoms are taken from ANY American as long as yours are not being taken ? Do you like YouTube ? ebay ? Face book ? So how would you like it if they were no longer there any more ? How about twitter ? You like that ? What if they just closed it down ? I mean with these bills they will have the power to just that and you know what they will and they will do it with out even asking YOU ! Ignorance is bliss till it hits HOME !
> 
> P.S. I haven't been to a movie in 10 years ! FUCK THEM !



I sort of agree with Undead46, but for different reasons.

I believe people should be free to do as they wish, however, your rights end where another person's rights begin.

And if YouTube, Twitter, eBay, Facebook et al disappear from the Internet, I would would not even notice, because I do not use any of them.

And, the last movie I went to was the world premiere of The Wall in L.A. in 1982.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> I believe people should be free to do as they wish, however, your rights end where another person's rights begin.


This is only if you infringe on the same rights as the other person . So many people take this out of context . Hollywood has rights but they are now wanting to infringe on my rights ! So my rights have to be taken away because they say so ? I do not think so ! But again ignorance is bliss . Just how much do they take till you say enough is enough ? Really by that time it is too late . Just look what happened to the Jews in Germany ! That is a PRIME example of people letting there rights go with out any fight at all then when they were all taken and had enough it was just too late . Maybe you should watch this just watch it . It just might make you smarter . http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TbNIU2KEz4g

It is too late to dig a well when you are thirsty ! 

 " How do you know the constitutions hasn't been perverted if you haven't read IT " !!!!! Words of wisdom !!!


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> This is only if you infringe on the same rights as the other person . So many people take this out of context . Hollywood has rights but they are now wanting to infringe on my rights ! So my rights have to be taken away because they say so ? I do not think so ! But again ignorance is bliss . Just how much do they take till you say enough is enough ? Really by that time it is too late . Just look what happened to the Jews in Germany ! That is a PRIME example of people letting there rights go with out any fight at all then when they were all taken and had enough it was just too late . Maybe you should watch this just watch it . It just might make you smarter . http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TbNIU2KEz4g
> 
> It is too late to dig a well when you are thirsty !
> 
> " How do you know the constitutions hasn't been perverted if you haven't read IT " !!!!! Words of wisdom !!!



I read the above several times, but I am not fully comprehending the point you are trying to make?

Regarding infringing on the same rights, for example, are you saying I have the right to steal as long as the person I am stealing from is also stealing from someone? Or perhaps I should be permitted to kill someone because they also killed a person? 

Would you be so kind as to elucidate your reference to Hollywood infringing upon your rights?

I do not do YouTube, so I will have to pass on whatever it is...

What part of the Constitution are you referencing, in particular?

I believe we actually agree on some points, but it is hard to tell about others.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

The fact Obama signed the NDAA and you people are still worried about SOPA proves to me you are already sheep. SOPA is a dream compared to the NDAA. But since it doesn't effect your free warze you don't care. But you will when you say something online and they deem you an enemy of the state.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Let me see here Hollywood has the right to free speech yet they want to take this right away from you and me . Just how will they do this ? Lets say you are taking a video and in the back ground your T.V. is on playing a movie that just happens to be caught on camera well with the law passing YOU WILL BE IN VIOLATION and punished under said LAW ! The site will be as well taken down fined or any other such punishment they Deem necessary ! Now this will also go for any thing that is heard as well . Now kids taking videos singing along with there favorite song will also be in violation of the law as it is written . So free expression is NOW OUT THE WINDOW subjugated to the law of Hollywood ! So now impersonations of your favorite songs and even actors is now subject to approval from the Government and Hollywood !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> Let me see here Hollywood has the right to free speech yet they want to take this right away from you and me . Just how will they do this ? Lets say you are taking a video and in the back ground your T.V. is on playing a movie that just happens to be caught on camera well with the law passing YOU WILL BE IN VIOLATION and punished under said LAW ! The site will be as well taken down fined or any other such punishment they Deem necessary ! No this will also go for any thing that is heard as well . Now kids taking videos singing along with there favorite song will also be in violation of the law as it is written . So free expression is NOW OUT THE WINDOW subjugated to the law of Hollywood ! Starting to get it NOW ? Or is this just too over your head ? So now impersonations of your favorite songs and even actors is now subject to approval from the Government and Hollywood !



Who cares. SOPA being passed or not its over. Goverment just killed the 4th and 6th amendment with the NDAA and you are still worried about SOPA? WHO CARES.

I say let SOPA pass and any other law they want. Its over. "They" won. Welcome to the future.......also known as the past.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Who cares. SOPA being passed or not its over. Goverment just killed the 4th and 6th amendment with the NDAA and you are still worried about SOPA? WHO CARES.



No I agree . But see NOW it the time to act NOT when they keep passing laws like this . Time to send Obama a message to Repeal this law or tell your next president this ! Time to act is NOW ! Just because NDAA has been past doesn't mean you can not voice up and out against it !


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> Let me see here Hollywood has the right to free speech yet they want to take this right away from you and me . Just how will they do this ? Lets say you are taking a video and in the back ground your T.V. is on playing a movie that just happens to be caught on camera well with the law passing YOU WILL BE IN VIOLATION and punished under said LAW ! The site will be as well taken down fined or any other such punishment they Deem necessary ! No this will also go for any thing that is heard as well . Now kids taking videos singing along with there favorite song will also be in violation of the law as it is written . So free expression is NOW OUT THE WINDOW subjugated to the law of Hollywood ! Starting to get it NOW ? Or is this just too over your head ? So now impersonations of your favorite songs and even actors is now subject to approval from the Government and Hollywood !



Sir (or Madam, as the case may be), I had initially believed we might be able to have a rational, adult conversation regarding this matter.

However, as you have decided to resort to insults and derogatory rhetoric, I will withdraw.

Good day.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> No I agree . But see NOW it the time to act NOT when they keep passing laws like this . Time to send Obama a message to Repeal this law or tell your next president this ! Time to act is NOW ! Just because NDAA has been past doesn't mean you can not voice up and out against it !



Apparently you don't know how this works do you. Its done. I for one am enjoying the show.
QQing on web forums or lil black out protests make no difference. SOPA or no SOPA. Its done.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> WHAT ? just how was I insulting or being derogatory ? Man you need some help .



Yes, of course you are right, I obviously misinterpreted the compliment you were giving me?

That must also be "too over my head".

It is quite possible someone needs help, although I do not believe it is me.

Please feel free to reply, however, I shall not respond.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> Yes, of course you are right, I obviously misinterpreted the compliment you were giving me?
> 
> That must also be "too over my head".
> 
> ...



I meant no disrespect , I am sorry but this is what I have been saying all along and I still do not know if you get what I mean is all . Sorry for hurting your feelings I will delete that part of the post . I fixed it and hope you forgive me .


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 19, 2012)

Between FOIA, NDAA, and SOPA, it's all over.  They can do what they want to who they want for whatever reason they want for as long as they want.  Where's freedom now?

“If the freedom of speech is taken away then dumb and silent we may be led, like sheep to the slaughter.”  -George Washington


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2012)

Time to flee to Canada.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Lazzer408 said:


> Between FOIA, NDAA, and SOPA, it's all over.  They can do what they want to who they want for whatever reason they want for as long as they want.  Where's freedom now?
> 
> “If the freedom of speech is taken away then dumb and silent we may be led, like sheep to the slaughter.”  -George Washington



But as you may have seen here as long as some find that it is not an infringement on there rights ( Most are not well read on the Constitution at all ) Or think it doesn't matter to me or the I don't care people this will continue . No one has drawn the line and told there hired state reps and legislators NO ! They let the lobbyists take control and this is just what you get . 
No one cares so well we Americans had a good run . America is NOT a free nation any more we have given up our rights a long time ago . Oh well when the shit hits the fan you can take my guns from my COLD DEAD HANDS ! The last stand I will be taking is when they want to come into my home they will not come in with out a fight ! 
Good day good luck and GOD speed . Welcome to the NEW WORLD ORDER FOLKS !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> But as you may have seen here as long as some find that it is not an infringement on there rights ( Most are not well read on the Constitution at all ) Or think it doesn't matter to me or the I don't care people this will continue . No one has drawn the line and told there hired state reps and legislators NO ! They let the lobbyists take control and this is just what you get .
> No one cares so well we Americans had a good run . America is NOT a free nation any more we have given up our rights a long time ago . Oh well when the shit hits the fan you can take my guns from my COLD DEAD HANDS ! The last stand I will be taking is when they want to come into my home they will not come in with out a fight !
> Good day good luck and GOD speed . Welcome to the NEW WORLD ORDER FOLKS !



Line in the sand? lol You're kidding right? Big talk from the internet.








Nothing will be done and you will take your government can goods like a good citizen.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Line in the sand? lol You're kidding right? Big talk from the internet.
> 
> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/savvyamigo/InternetToughGuy.gif
> 
> ...



With that said there is just nothing else that can be said . 

Just like every one else we have no voice and soon no right to even have a voice . Great job People .


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> Just like every one else we have no voice and soon no right to even have a voice . Great job People .



Again. Canada. 

Id go to Antarctica but there is no internets there. Lol


----------



## qubit (Jan 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Line in the sand? lol You're kidding right? Big talk from the internet.
> 
> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/savvyamigo/InternetToughGuy.gif
> 
> ...



Oh dammit mailman, I don't care what point you're trying to make, your picture cracks me up again!  Friggin' awesome.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2012)

You know after thinking about it, the NDAA doesnt really effect anyone except for criminals that have done something illegal such as kidnapping, harboring a terrorist, drug dealers, etc. If you dont partake in this, why should it effect you and I?


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You know after thinking about it, the NDAA doesnt really effect anyone except for criminals that have done something illegal such as kidnapping, harboring a terrorist, drug dealers, etc. If you dont partake in this, why should it effect you and I?



Because the US Government doesn't need those reasons you state in order to detain you. We have certain rights and freedoms in this country and the NDAA just took those away. It disregards our Constitution and Bill of Rights, it is an illegal bill and you should be concerned because like anything else it will eventually be abused.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You know after thinking about it, the NDAA doesnt really effect anyone except for criminals that have done something illegal such as kidnapping, harboring a terrorist, drug dealers, etc. If you dont partake in this, why should it effect you and I?


Then SOPA doesn't effect anyone but pirates. Hell lets all stick our heads in the sand! Its fun!

However I respect your comment. Very classic troll. Kudos sir.


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, Sparta, only one thing to say now.....

CHARRRRGE!!!!!


----------



## qubit (Jan 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Because the US Government doesn't need those reasons you state in order to detain you. We have certain rights and freedoms in this country and the NDAA just took those away. It disregards our Constitution and Bill of Rights, it is an illegal bill and you should be concerned because like anything else it will eventually be abused.



Flippin' eck! 

I didn't know much about this so just googled it and came across the inevitable Wikipedia article, describing the controversial bit. Yeah, that's bad, real bad. :shadedshu I'm sure if 9/11 hadn't happened we wouldn't have this imposed on us now. I'll bet countries like the UK, France, Australia etc bring in something like this.



> Section 1021 and 1022 have been called a violation of constitutional principles and of the Bill of Rights.[29] Internationally, the UK-based newspaper The Guardian has described the legislation as allowing indefinite detention "without trial [of] American terrorism suspects arrested on US soil who could then be shipped to Guantánamo Bay;"[30] Al Jazeera has written that the Act "gives the US military the option to detain US citizens suspected of participating or aiding in terrorist activities without a trial, indefinitely."[31] The official Russian international radio broadcasting service Voice of Russia has been highly critical of the legislation, writing that under its authority "the US military will have the power to detain Americans suspected of involvement in terrorism without charge or trial and imprison them for an indefinite period of time;" it has furthermore written that "the most radical analysts are comparing the new law to the edicts of the 'Third Reich' or 'Muslim tyrannies.'"[32] The Act has been opposed by the ACLU and Human Rights Watch, and received criticism from The New York Times,[33] and other news organizations.[34][35]



mailman: I can see why you're saying for us to quit worrying over sopa when there's this. However, I think bad bills should be stopped wherever possible, even if others get through.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

qubit said:


> Flippin' eck!
> 
> I didn't know much about this so just googled it and came across the inevitable Wikipedia article, describing the controversial bit. Yeah, that's bad, real bad. :shadedshu I'm sure if 9/11 hadn't happened we wouldn't have this imposed on us now. I'll bet countries like the UK, France, Australia etc bring in something like this.
> 
> ...



SOPA is child's play compared to the NDAA. And Mr. Hope and Change signed right off on it. Just like the tax extension and the Patriot Act. Please SOPA is a joke. People worry about the dumbest shit sometimes.

I mean when you guys whine about SOPA all I can think about is this.....






WHO CARES. We have no right to fair trial anymore and you think I care about being busted for downloading the latest Billy Squier video?


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 19, 2012)

megaupload has bin taken offline!!!!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16642369


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Morgoth said:


> megaupload has bin taken offline!!!!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16642369



And so it begins !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

Morgoth said:


> megaupload has bin taken offline!!!!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16642369



See Qubit? Do you see now that they don't even need SOPA to take down things? 

NOW DO YOU SEE.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> However I respect your comment. Very classic troll. Kudos sir.



Nothing troll about what I said. Gotta love the internet and how people assume certain comments are made to troll because of the way a person views a certain situation. Way to fail. Your momma taught you what it means to "assume" correct?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Nothing troll about what I said. Gotta love the internet and how people assume certain comments are made to troll because of the way a person views a certain situation. Way to fail. Your momma taught you what it means to "assume" correct?



Your comment was so misinformed I mistook it for a troll. My mistake humble scholar. Carry on shining light!


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Because the US Government doesn't need those reasons you state in order to detain you. We have certain rights and freedoms in this country and the NDAA just took those away. It disregards our Constitution and Bill of Rights, it is an illegal bill and you should be concerned because like anything else it will eventually be abused.



Ok i get that, but if you arent doing anything wrong why would they find a need to come after you? They have to do something in order to find these terrorists/rapists/child kidnappers. By the time officials get warrants to do anything it is usually to late to save people.


----------



## qubit (Jan 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> SOPA is child's play compared to the NDAA. And Mr. Hope and Change signed right off on it. Just like the tax extension and the Patriot Act. Please SOPA is a joke. People worry about the dumbest shit sometimes.
> 
> I mean when you guys whine about SOPA all I can think about is this.....
> 
> ...





Morgoth said:


> megaupload has bin taken offline!!!!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16642369





TheMailMan78 said:


> See Qubit? Do you see now that they don't even need SOPA to take down things?
> 
> NOW DO YOU SEE.



Ok, you've done it again with the darned picture - any more and I'm sure I'm gonna pop a blood vessel with the pressure of laughing. 

Wow, I'm surprised at Megaupload's demise, but still, why make it easier with sopa? Also, it's not the first time they've nuked sites now, so we know they can do it. And yes, I agree that the NDAA is way worse, I don't really know what else I can say.

Megaupload was a cyberlocker wasn't it? This makes me wonder, how can they know what traffic was coming in and out of it if every file is shared privately? You're gonna tell me many were public, lol...?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ok i get that, but if you arent doing anything wrong why would they find a need to come after you? They have to do something in order to find these terrorists/rapists/child kidnappers. By the time officials get warrants to do anything it is usually to late to save people.



Same with SOPA. If you are not doing anything wrong then what are you worried about.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ok i get that, but if you arent doing anything wrong why would they find a need to come after you? They have to do something in order to find these terrorists/rapists/child kidnappers. By the time officials get warrants to do anything it is usually to late to save people.



I'm not going to try to make you understand, if you're indifferent, you're indifferent.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Same with SOPA. If you are not doing anything wrong then what are you worried about.



The Constitution ! If you let one thing slide because you think that it will not effect you it still affects the constitution and this is what BOTHERS THE SHIT OUT OF ME ! But hey it is just fine keep screwing with the constitution and keep tossing rights and freedoms out just because it doesn't affect you some day when you are not looking IT WILL ! Ignorance is nothing to be proud of sir .


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> The Constitution ! If you let one thing slide because you think that it will not effect you it still affects the constitution and this is what BOTHERS THE SHIT OUT OF ME ! But hey it is just fine keep screwing with the constitution and keep tossing rights and freedoms out just because it doesn't affect you some day when you are not looking IT WILL ! Ignorance is nothing to be proud of sir .



What Constitution? Kidding right? That's just there for historical record. Doesn't mean anything anymore. U Mad? I mean really Trick you have no rights anymore. Just the next iphone. I personally am enjoying the show and its only gonna get better!


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What Constitution? Kidding right? That's just there for historical record. Doesn't mean anything anymore. U Mad? I mean really Trick you have no rights anymore. Just the next iphone. I personally am enjoying the show and its only gonna get better!



LOL yeah I am mad but I am also prepared !  While the last vestige of your freedoms are taken ( Because you do not give a shit ) !  I am prepared to fight to the DEATH for mine ! COME GET SOME !!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> LOL yeah I am mad but I am also prepared !  While the last vestige of your freedoms are taken ( Because you do not give a shit ) !  I am prepared to fight to the DEATH for mine ! COME GET SOME !!!



You havent had a job in 4 years. How can you even afford ammo.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You havent had a job in 4 years. How can you even afford ammo.



LOL Ammo is good for years and years and years it is not like ammo goes bad if stored right ! So while the government halls you and your family off to work camps I will be fighting them tooth and NAIL !


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Same with SOPA. If you are not doing anything wrong then what are you worried about.


Thats my point that Im trying to get across. 



erocker said:


> I'm not going to try to make you understand, if you're indifferent, you're indifferent.


Isnt that the point of this debate? To get others to understand?


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

But alas I can not fix stupid nor can one argue with the simple minded . I am done here . It is losing a battle that has been lost due to simple minded people already !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> LOL Ammo is good for years and years and years it is not like ammo goes bad if stored right ! So while the government halls you and your family off to work camps I will be fighting them tooth and NAIL !



No you won't. You'll be sitting right there next to me.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Thats my point that Im trying to get across.
> 
> 
> Isnt that the point of this debate? To get others to understand?



Sounds good to me. When do you think they will have daily checks of your house? To make sure your not conspiring against the government? I mean you have nothing to hide right? I would feel so much safer. I just hope they fold my clothes back up when they are done.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When do you think they will have daily checks of your house? To make sure your not conspiring against the government? I mean you have nothing to hide right? I would feel so much safer. I just hope they fold my clothes back up when they are done.



Paranoid much?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Paranoid much?



Of course not. I think its great when a government ignores its own established laws. If history has shown us anything its that governments with unlimited power always do good things. I'm excited for the next chapter in American history.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2012)

Youre such a douche.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Youre such a douche.



Ill take your insult as a nod that I am right. I'm glad you understand.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill take your insult as a nod that I am right. I'm glad you understand.



 What ever the fuck makes you sleep better at night dude.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Youre such a douche.



No , He is worse he is a Democrat !


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> No , He is worse he is a Democrat !



So am I but damn. His high horse needs its legs broken.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So am I but damn. His high horse needs its legs broken.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> No , He is worse he is a Democrat !


 I am? News to me.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So am I but damn. His high horse needs its legs broken.


 Its not a high horse. Its common sense. I know to some people its seems like a high horse when they have no grasp on reality but its a burden I bear almost alone. Its not black magic. Its just what they called in the old world.........logic!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah because if we have the gov't searching our homes every night like you claim, the people wouldn't over throw the gov't like the people of Egypt and Lybia did right? We'd just sit back and take it in the ass.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Yeah because if we have the gov't searching our homes every night like you claim, the people wouldn't over throw the gov't like the people of Egypt and Lybia did right? We'd just sit back and take it in the ass.



You already did. NDAA just gave them the right to do so. When was the last time you ever heard of the goverment giving itself a new power and not using it? But no worries Obama already said he will never use the power......we better re-elect him because someone else may use it!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2012)

I wasnt even aware of the NDAA until someone posted it earlier on in the thread. So I didnt sit back and take it. 

And again with the sarcastic posts. How about you be less of a douche in your posts. More people might like you than the small minded majority that currently do. But then again youre probably too old to care? Amirite?

EDIT: I like how this thread has gotten so derailed. Its original topic was about SOPA/PIPA and NOT the NDAA.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I wasnt even aware of the NDAA until someone posted it earlier on in the thread. So I didnt sit back and take it.
> 
> And again with the sarcastic posts. How about you be less of a douche in your posts. More people might like you than the small minded majority that currently do. But then again youre probably too old to care? Amirite?



The fact you didn't even know about it kinda shows what demographic you fall in to. It also shows that you don't have much of a grasp on historical precedence which explains your comments and why I mistook you for a troll. No joke I suggest you open a history book. I mean that. Its not meant as an insult.

As for people not liking me? I didn't even know it was a popularity contest. What's the prize? Someone 2000 miles away saying a prayer for me at night?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The fact you didn't even know about it kinda shows what demographic you fall in to. It also shows that you don't have much of a grasp on historical precedence which explains your comments and why I mistook you for a troll.
> 
> As for people not liking me? I didn't even know it was a popularity contest. What's the prize? Someone 2000 miles away saying a prayer for me at night?



Maybe its the fact that I dont watch TV. Maybe its the fact I dont read newspapers. Maybe its the fact I dont read non-tech related news period. What sort of demographic does that put me into? Oh I know, I am the 1% of the US population that doesnt watch tv/read newspapers/news websites. Yes, I am the 1%...

Not much of a history buff and I never will be. However, I dont remember reading about anything of this sort in history books when I was in school.

You never know, something unfortunate might happen to you one day and someone in the TPU community finds out about it and asks that our prayers be with you. Then that person from 2000 miles away might not say that prayer for you. Just sayin. (no that isnt a threat so dont interpret it as such)

Regardless, you could leave the jerking off to your wife and leave it out of your posts as I really dont see a need for it to be in every single one of them. Kinda drives people away and not like you and be more hostile towards you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Maybe its the fact that I dont watch TV. Maybe its the fact I dont read newspapers. Maybe its the fact I dont read non-tech related news period. What sort of demographic does that put me into? Oh I know, I am the 1% of the US population that doesnt watch tv/read newspapers/news websites. Yes, I am the 1%...
> 
> Not much of a history buff and I never will be. However, I dont remember reading about anything of this sort in history books when I was in school.
> 
> ...


So you argue things you know nothing about. Very enlightening.

As for people not liking me?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/free-shrugs.jpg



Just as I figured. Leave it to the internet memes to do the speaking for you. You and your family must be so proud of yourself.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Just as I figured. Leave it to the internet memes to do the speaking for you. You and your family must be so proud of yourself.



Well at least when the goverment comes and takes them away they will know why unlike your household.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2012)

Both of you just talked your way out of this thread. Enough, last warning.


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 19, 2012)

USAPATRIOT, NDAA 2012 and SOPA is an epic combination of laws.


----------



## qubit (Jan 19, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> USAPATRIOT, NDAA 2012 and SOPA is an epic combination of laws.



Yup, it has the population stitched up like kippers. :shadedshu


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> So where is it you draw the line ? When the Government reads your Emails ? How about when they screen your emails ? When the government taps into your phone calls ? Or your mail ? Just how much are you willing to sacrifice before you step up ? I just don't get it . If they take ONE constitutional RIGHT away from me THEY HAVE VIOLATED ME !!!! And yes this is what they will do . Next is P2P they will take the entire net work DOWN ! Think NOT ? Think again !
> How about when the government puts a tracking device on your car ? They can NOW DO THIS WITH OUT YOU EVEN KNOWING ABOUT IT !!!!!! They can listen into your PHONE CALLS WITH OUT A COURT ORDER !!!! There are many more things YOU do not have a clue about that the GOVERNMENT Can do ! They are taking rights away from people faster than we the people can keep up . So just what will make you take a stand ? What will it take ? When the government comes into your home and takes your kids ? Well Guess what they can do this too !!! And what is even more frightening is they can do this with out so much as a reason ! YOU FOOLS !!!



+1 simples


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

WOW just wow ! 

I think there would have been a better show of force if some real heavy hitters on the internet would have participated but OH well they had there chance and seeing as most of them are in the pocket of big business any way no wonder they failed the People ! Good luck with every thing NOW the Government of America and Hollywood have full and utter control !

Can you say " Zigg Hale " ???


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> See Qubit? Do you see now that they don't even need SOPA to take down things?
> 
> NOW DO YOU SEE.








I do not own the above image. The above image is captured from the 1997 feature film "Event Horizon" by Paramount Pictures.  Image is copyright Paramount Pictures.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 20, 2012)

Let's not forget the Supreme Court in all of this. We'll see some epic cases in our time.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2012)

MegaUpload gone now?  Holy crap.  I wish I lived much further away from the states than Canada.  I really don't feel safe anymore.  Sound stupid?  Wait until they are lining us up against walls in our towns.......


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2012)

johnspack said:


> MegaUpload gone now?  Holy crap.  I wish I lived much further away from the states than Canada.  I really don't feel safe anymore.  Sound stupid?  Wait until they are lining us up against walls in our towns.......



I coming up there to live bro !


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2012)

Please do, we need you.  Skynet is real,  but is actually being built by Canadians for world domination!  No really,  we need to form an alliance against this,  and fight it worldwide.  I do not accept it,  and will fight it to the death.  People can take their piracy and shove it,  this has nothing to do with it.  I'm not pirating anything,  yet I get hit with ap2p scans all the time.  Wake up and smell the bacon,  1984 is here,  and it's time to fight.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 20, 2012)

Why is MM making a big deal out of NDAA? Similar laws are in existence in Third World countries ever since the Cold War "started."


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 20, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Why is MM making a big deal out of NDAA? Similar laws are in existence in Third World countries ever since the Cold War "started."



Third World countries don't have the US Constitution though.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 20, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Third World countries don't have the US Constitution though.



The laws are almost always "recommended" by the US though.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone think Illuminati is in on SOPA and all that political crap aswell?..
"Just did a little search found this interesting read "the Illuminati elite are said to have most of their control through the music industry, which are some of the main lobbyists of SOPA. They seek totalitarian control through the 'New World Order'. Through the media that which they control, they are said to use mind control to make a national consensus that submit people so deep into the mass media that they begin to live in a state of fear which will consequently results in them submitting into what the government is told will 'protect' them in bills such as this and NDAA. The reason SAPO isn't talked about by the media is because obviously the elite doesn't want to deal with the public disapproval for they already control us by means of the television broadcast, and now they are seeking to expand their rule to the internet."


It's also nice to know right after megaupload was taken down anonymous hit some of the big companies. "Anonymous Hackers Hit DOJ, Universal Music, MPAA And RIAA After MegaUpload Takedown." Atleast theres some people who can really have a big influence on how this goes!


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Anyone think Illuminati is in on SOPA and all that political crap aswell?..
> "Just did a little search found this interesting read "the Illuminati elite are said to have most of their control through the music industry, which are some of the main lobbyists of SOPA. They seek totalitarian control through the 'New World Order'. Through the media that which they control, they are said to use mind control to make a national consensus that submit people so deep into the mass media that they begin to live in a state of fear which will consequently results in them submitting into what the government is told will 'protect' them in bills such as this and NDAA. The reason SAPO isn't talked about by the media is because obviously the elite doesn't want to deal with the public disapproval for they already control us by means of the television broadcast, and now they are seeking to expand their rule to the internet."
> 
> 
> It's also nice to know right after megaupload was taken down anonymous hit some of the big companies. "Anonymous Hackers Hit DOJ, Universal Music, MPAA And RIAA After MegaUpload Takedown." Atleast theres some people who can really have a big influence on how this goes!



Yeah I just heard that they hacked into them sites and shut them DOWN ! I hope they will do far more and keep it up too .


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 20, 2012)

I honestly wish anonymous the best of luck ruining anything and everything that had something to do with all this SOPA crap!


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I honestly wish anonymous the best of luck ruining anything and everything that had something to do with all this SOPA crap!



And I hope them fuckers see this every time !!!






Anonymous keep up the good work !


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 20, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Anyone think Illuminati is in on SOPA and all that political crap



Well if the government isn't in charge who is? This is exactly why they want their hands on the internet so they can stop the truth, and talks like these, before it gets real. Could "forum chit-chat against the government" be considered a terrorist act now that NDAA gives them marshal law over everyone?

As far as "mind control"... why else is there fluoride in the water, chemtrail barium in the air, and HAARP. Doesn't matter anyway because the Anunnaki are on the way back to set things straight.

With all these laws and acts it's clear that "someone" is setting the stage for "something". I don't think anyone really knows what that "something" is.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm glad this doesn't affect me in any way. Good on Anonymous though (or whoever it was)...


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> I'm glad this doesn't affect me in any way. Good on Anonymous though (or whoever it was)...



Yeah till they start to pull down your porn sites ! 

Then you will be like this .


----------



## Drone (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sure hacktivists will backlash. There's a lot of pissed off people and companies like Wikileaks, megaupload etc.


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2012)

Drone said:


> I'm sure hacktivists will backlash. There's a lot of pissed off people and companies like Wikileaks, megaupload etc.



It is a tad late to be pissed now ! the time has past and now that Hollywood got what they want they ARE the ones that will control what we get on the internet ! Isn't that great ? I mean now we will get even MORE commercials and adds all over every thing ! You will have to watch commercials before you get to see TPU then after 2 min there will be a 15 min commercial break ! Yeah this is going to ROCK !


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah till they start to pull down your porn sites !
> 
> Then you will be like this .
> 
> http://www.gifshare.com/uploads/images/20060914/full_size/6795_angry-at-computer.gif



I don't use porn sites anymore, and I'm struggling to think of a way this will affect me.

If they took away Gmail, TPU, eBay, PayPal and CandCCentral then maybe.

Don't get me wrong trick, I've thanked a fair few posts of yours in this thread as I agree with you generally, but really it doesn't affect me so I'm gravy. I relinquished my privacy when I started trading on TPU (people don't like trading with evasive people  especially when their name is "scam"  )

I've been on both ends of the scale - I used to really need my privacy (I was a naughty person some time ago) but now I don't so I can be happy that I'm not losing sleep or getting stressed over something as crazy and evil as SOPA. Maybe I've turned into one of the people I hate by being "blind and happy about it" but meh I'm just looking out for me and my stress levels. I don't need a heart attack.


----------



## Drone (Jan 20, 2012)

nvm


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> I don't use porn sites anymore, and I'm struggling to think of a way this will affect me.
> 
> If they took away Gmail, TPU, eBay, PayPal and CandCCentral then maybe.
> 
> ...



Well I am worried about just what they are trying to do . I mean is this about piracy ? and just piracy or will this be a prelude to censorship ? What about privacy of people that use the internet ? How is my privacy being protected from "them" ? Is this just about control , The control of information and just what I can see , read , or listen to ? What is this really about ? Thing is blanket laws are just laws that can be used to control and ultimately they only hurt the people . See I have to question just what there intentions are not only now but in the future . This just seems to me that it is one of them laws that over reach there power and gives all the power to them and this is NOT what America is about . America is for the people by the people ! This and other laws like it seem to be geared to a group that wants POWER and Control OVER the people and just what information the people are allowed to have ! Time will tell . I am one that wants to know before hand , But I guess we the people have no right to know so that leaves me angry and confused . Time will tell just what they will do and once all is said and done and they get what they want from the people just what will we be left with in the end ?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> Well I am worried about just what they are trying to do . I mean is this about piracy ? and just piracy or will this be a prelude to censorship ? What about privacy of people that use the internet ? How is my privacy being protected from "them" ? Is this just about control , The control of information and just what I can see , read , or listen to ? What is this really about ? Thing is blanket laws are just laws that can be used to control and ultimately they only hurt the people . See I have to question just what there intentions are not only now but in the future . This just seems to me that it is one of them laws that over reach there power and gives all the power to them and this is NOT what America is about . America is for the people by the people ! This and other laws like it seem to be geared to a group that wants POWER and Control OVER the people and just what information the people are allowed to have ! Time will tell . I am one that wants to know before hand , But I guess we the people have no right to know so that leaves me angry and confused . Time will tell just what they will do and once all is said and done and they get what they want from the people just what will we be left with in the end ?



It's more about censorship and control. There are *already laws in place* to protect copyrights. We don't need two laws doing the same thing. This is about CONTROL. This gives them the power to shut down or block a whole site if they want. The government is trying to police the world including the internet and this is yet another step towards complete domination.


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2012)

Lazzer408 said:


> It's more about censorship and control. There are *already laws in place* to protect copyrights. We don't need two laws doing the same thing. This is about CONTROL. This gives them the power to shut down or block a whole site if they want. The government is trying to police the world including the internet and this is yet another step towards complete domination.



And this is not the American way . When will it's people step up ? So few of us have a clue . Well when every thing is said and done and people finally see what is being done maybe then we will have the BALLS to step up !


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> And this is not the American way . When will it's people step up ? So few of us have a clue . Well when every thing is said and done and people finally see what is being done maybe then we will have the BALLS to step up !



Right. It will reach a breaking point when peoples day to day lives become so affected that it will result in nationwide mass protest or revolution. Sounds like mass terrorism. But now they conviently have the NDAA to lean on in order to "control the situation".


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 21, 2012)

Aha what about the other contries which have no law and sure they didn't ever accept this idea, anyway if U.S want to put as in U.S jail i will accept that .


----------

